# Yearling CDT constipated



## Sudhira (Jul 31, 2010)

My normally active yearling CDT has been off food now for the 2nd day. I didn't worry day one, as sometimes he east less in a day than other days. I gave him a good soak yesterday...no poo, today I have soaked him and noticed him trying to pass poo, I just now looked and can see him opening his anua and can see poo, but it isn't passing, so I am soaking him again...I cannot locate an emergency vet for reptiles on the weekend...any ideas until I can get to the vet??


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 31, 2010)

The soaks are good  You can also try an enema with mineral oil. 

Danny


----------



## Sudhira (Jul 31, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> The soaks are good  You can also try an enema with mineral oil.
> 
> Danny



Should I just drop some oil on the anus??


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes 

Danny


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 31, 2010)

I have used mineral oil with a small dropper. It works pretty good, especially since you can see the poop. Just squeeze the oil gently up as far as you are comfortable with doing...


----------



## Sudhira (Aug 16, 2010)

I ended up taking Flip to the vet, it was expensive, but worth it. He had xray which revealed no blockages, he had blood work which revealed a slight increase in basophils, and borderline anemia. For treatment he got a b complex injection, a gavage of panacur & flagyl...I have to keep his lowest temp 80 degrees...

He is eating great now and pooping wonderfully. I really was impressed with the vet Kathy Calvert DVM Felton Vet Hospital. She was wonderful.

She also gave me this little packet of dry mix to make a salad dressing for Flip, it is called "Critical Care" made by OxBow...


----------

